

Kanye West wins 'Coinye' Bitcoin infringement lawsuit - Sealy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/28532895

======
minimaxir
Key quote:

 _Documents filed this week show that 10 of the named defendants lost by
default because they did not respond to the case._

~~~
Sealy
Crypto is the big winner in all of this as Kanye just gave the field a whole
load of PR. Bitcoin to the moon!

~~~
bdcravens
Ignoring the fact that altcoins tend to be seen as competition to Bitcoin,
Dell accepting Bitcoin did nothing to the price (it actually has dropped), but
I'm sure Kanye's barely-news will make all the difference.

------
hisabness
what does the article have to do with bitcoin? or 'bitcoin infringement
lawsuit'?

